# Snowy Night Time Photo



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

It was SNOWING here yesterday, and my display looked pretty slick in the dark last night with snow on everything so I snapped a pic to share. Have a look!


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

Looks Omonis and freaky


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Snow.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I love New England weather... snow yesterday, 60 degrees and sunny today. cRAzY. :googly:


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

That photo looks pretty sweet! Desolate, gloomy and something definitely haunted. :xbones:


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Who says a cemetery to be a warm and tropical paradise?


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Cool pic! Gonna be nice here tomorrow. Sunny and 76 for the high and 44 for the low.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Snow on fragile props, now that's scary.


----------

